# Av Classes?



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I have the misfortune of living well east of the goods in Co. Springs...does anybody know if there is an avalanch class that is taught on Pike's Peak/Devil's Playground or anywhere I won't have to drive two hours to? If not, does anybody have any info (or a URL where I could get some) on upcoming classes within a couple hours like Summit county or Berthoud Pass?

Forgive me if this stuff has been posted in the past. I want to get into the bc and I think the logical first step is to learn how to survive.

One love.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

I suggest a little reading and practicing with your beacon.

* The Avalanche Handbook (1993), D. McClung and P. Schaerer 
* Snow, Weather, & Avalanche: Observational Guidlines for Avalanche Programs in the U.S. (2004), The American Avalanche Association 
* Observation Guidelines and Recording Standards for Weather, Snowpack and Avalanches (1995), The Canadian Avalanche Association
* CAA Student Manual, the Canadian Avalanche Association

You might also want to visit these people.

http://www.pikes-peak.com/alpine/SnowIce.htm


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Colorado Mountain College offers courses for Level 1 and 2. They would be in the mountains, Summit, Vail, and maybe some others closer to you. I took one, and it was really good.

www.coloradomtn.edu

Also, "Snow Sense" is a good book as well. I would recommend a class over the "self study" method, though.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I've read Snow Sense and Avalanche Safety for Skiers, Climbers & Boarders by Tony Daffern...both great resources...but I still don't feel like I know jack shit about bc travel in the winter.

Both the links you guys posted are exactly what I was looking for. Grassy ass.

Dumb question...I'm buying a beacon soon...it would probably be smart to wait until I have it and take a class with the one I'm going to use, right? I have a shovel and probe...anyone think an avalung is a good buy?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

My class had BCA Trackers and some of the older school ortovox beacons. I bought a BCA Tracker, and highly recommend it, or one like it. Now I just need to upgrade my skiing skills, and find another gaper like me but with avie knowledge...

I've heard avalung is maybe not that practical, sort of like the discussion about rapid air. You'll go over all this stuff in your class. Also, if you aren't sure what kind of beacon you want, you might get to try several out in your class. If you have your own, that is good too, because you'll get a lot of practice with it. Depends if you know what you want or not.

Also- probably not as comprehensive as a real class, but ski patrols at some of the local ski areas do avie workshops for free, better than nothing.

You could also practice your skills if you ever see me go into the trees...the tree wells seem to like how I taste or something.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I think I can get a sweet deal on a new pieps dsp...that's what I'm going for.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Check (and donate to) CAIC:
http://geosurvey.state.co.us/avalanche/Default.aspx?tabid=1

14-16 Summit Huts - Francies Cabin Breckenridge level 1 970.453.8583 Summit Huts Association:
http://geosurvey.state.co.us/avalanche/Default.aspx?tabid=54


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

If you dont want to die - dont scrimp on the class.

Look into the Silverton Avy school - they ususally have a couple of level one classes every year. While in silverton stay at the Bent Elbow - ask for Pete and get a room with a balcony - this expirence/weekend is well worth the drive over and a throw down on the hotel. 

The best way to learn to find a beacon is Miller High Life -and duct tape - the red x-mass color will work best and you will need at least a 12er of miller high life. Duct tape one beer to your beacon and have a frend chuck it out in the pow. Find it drink the beer and repeat the process 10 or 12 times or until you are unable to walk. At this point it you are officially rednek qualified to ride a snowmachine. Do so until it breaks or you hit something. Repeat the next weekend. If you do not have a snowmachine it is ok - just use 16-18 miller highlife (cans not bottles) then after about 10 or so make a noise like a snowmachine and run in a circle until you get stuck. 

I hope that this helps


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I have 2 beacons. 1 BCA Tracker and an Ortovox M2. (if you have an M2 look into the recall) I believe that it is helpful to know how to use both. The BCA is very easy, so I got it for IDIOT friends with little experience to use. FYI... Silverton is the place to go. http://www.silvertonavalancheschool.com/
failing that Aspen Expeditions has good courses.
http://www.aspenexpeditions.com/html/avy.html 

San Juans have more stable snow, while the Elks have relatively less stable snow. 

Practice practice practice

day courses like Aspen Mountain Rescue's on Avalanche awareness 
http://www.mountainrescueaspen.org/sitepages/pid19.php
workshop January 13&14, 2005

Friday (participant must attend Friday to participate Saturday)
5:00 - 6:15 pm registration St. Regis Hotel
6:15 - 9:30 pm Classroom session

Saturday
9:30 am - 2:20 pm Field day, top of Aspen Mountain
3:00 pm Group rescue problem, St. Regis Hotel

$25 covers 2 classroom sessions, 1 field snow evaluation day, one-ride gondola ticket, and CAIC avalanche booklet.

*REGISTRATION IS AT THE DOOR ONLY! There is no pre-registration!

```

```


```

```


```

```


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I looked in to the Silverton school and I think I'm going to make a weekend of it. The bent elbow it is. When I get my beacon I will definately go for my red neck certification.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

So what's it gonna be on that Bent Elbow balcony suite, BSoE?

"Victorian".... or "*BORDELLO*".....???? 
hmmmmm.... decisions, decisions!!


----------



## gnarfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Silverton Avalanche school is definately the best education you're gonna find, and may be worth the drive. I've skied with some of the instructors, and they are all very helpful, well educated people. I'm super excited for my classes there this winter, but I guess I only live an hour away.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah, if I lived in Durango (which I hopefully will in about 18 months) I would definately be super stoked to take my av classes in Silverton. BUT, logistically it would've made for a real hectic weekend coming from Condo Springs since the class starts at 8am on Friday and I wouldn't be rolling into Silverton until the early am hours. Turns out there are classes offered on pikes peak in Feb and it's CLOSE.

And a pimp always stays in a bordello if at all possible.


----------



## kentv (Apr 3, 2004)

Steamboat Powdercats - Avy Course Jan 13-15, March 17-19

Our lead guide and snow safety expert, Eric Deering, put's on this Level I course, twice a season. We use our cats to shuffle students in and out of the terrain with some skiing/riding of course. Maximum of 12 students, min. of 5. Lots of goodies included. 

Check it: www.steamboatpowdercats.com/snowcat/avalanche_awareness_course_snowsafety_school.htm

PS - Snowing again today, another 10" fresh in the 'Boat to finish off 2005!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Also - BSOE if you are looking for a beacon I have a couple new in the box that I can let go - about $210 + ship they are the ortovox m1 - not quite as easy to use as a tracker but their signal will travel a extra 30 meters or so - PM me if you want one


----------

